# Bit of an underdog!



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

So after I washed my car, I thought I would have some fun with the new product's I got from - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=149274

I got the following









So I tested the banana wax from prima and the house wax from valet pro - quite amazed.

Ok so a quick once over with AIO to remove any wax and I started to prepare my test bed 










On the far left you see the valet pro house wax and on the right you see prima's banana wax. The middle is supernatural from DODO, I didn't include this as it isn't exactly fair comparing a hard nuba to a liquid form.

Now here is the real spanner in the works. I applied both using the clearkote applicators which I think are phenomenal as you can go over the area again and lift excess wax, it basically means you never have a tough time removing wax.



















I applied both and left them to haze as per instructions.

House Wax 
Easy On 
Same consitency as poorboys ex and colour 
Very suprising results, 6/8 weeks longevity - yet to be tested. 
Very very slick and excellent depth as well as warmth

Prima Banana Gloss 
Slightly oily to apply, had to skim
More slick than House Wax 
Unbelievable gloss 
Unmatchable clarity - this really blew my socks off

So I would say you would be doing well to have both of these in your arsenal, and so suprised that a company which offer so many other products have hidden this wee gem, valetpro, you deserve a medal - I am so taken a back with this product.

I would advise you try both yourself and for a sample its only a few quid so its well worth it, again so happy with both of these liquid waxes.










House Wax










Banana Gloss



















I love testing and footering :lol:

Thanks for reading


----------



## eyezack87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Should try 3-4 coats of BG on a swirled car. You'd be surprised at how much it'll fill in


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats something to bear in mind as my dad's car is a pig of a size to correct, was really surprised by both products. 

Thanks Zack.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Great reviews JJ and good pics too. :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks you JJ great review. Chris directed this review to me. So thanks chris. Glad you like the ValetPRO House wax. We will soon be doing a house polish too. Something i think will provoke a good response.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Once your House Polish comes out, bump me over 5ml and Ill pop a review up. 

I have a few other valet pro products to review still.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

All the VP products I have used I have been very happy with:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice review JJ and good to have you back  but what happened to your lovely blue Boxster?

Prima Banana Gloss is a very underated and little known product, especially here in the UK, and has great ability to fill and hide swirls, albeit temporarily.

Keep up the good work with the mini reviews! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Nice review JJ and good to have you back  but what happened to your lovely blue Boxster?
> 
> Prima Banana Gloss is a very underated and little known product, especially here in the UK, and has great ability to fill and hide swirls, albeit temporarily.
> 
> ...


Hey alan, good to hear from you!

The boxster was sold to a chap in grangemouth as I moved house and the car was a nightmare with the higher miles, wouldn't recomend a boxster, buying an older 911 is the way to go I think. The golf and my mates mini is far superior build quality, even the paint wasn't great on the boxster lol as you can see I wasn't impressed.

I have some time 2morro so Ill pop some more on I hope. You keeping an eye on this Glasgow Meet ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Shame about the Boxster. 

You seem invigorated about Detailing again with all the mini reviews of new products and some old classics. Keep up the good work! 

No meets just now, unless david g decides to have one. 

Alan W


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent review....in fact it has forced me to order samples of House Wax and Banana Gloss myself


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

I used the House Wax on my black Vectra the weekend with the same, amazing and jaw dropping results having purchased a sample bottle from Chris CPT.

Well done Valet Pro, i'll definately be investing in a large bottle of this fantastic wax!

I topped mine off with Lusso Oro and the gloss was even better again!

Paul.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Shame about the Boxster.
> 
> You seem invigorated about Detailing again with all the mini reviews of new products and some old classics. Keep up the good work!
> 
> ...


Yeh I think that is my compulsive personality kicking in :wall:

lol the old classics show my detailing age a bit, I am catching up again with some samples still to test, got a few reviews to write up 2morro night of two shampoos, looking forward to it.

I bought some microfibre from makro today 2.50 for 5 of them, better quality than asda, softer for sure. I will report back on these over the next few days.

Good to hear from you, keep in touch regarding any meetings.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

After about 4 or washes.










House Wax Above










Prima Banana Above










Can you tell the difference ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> Good to hear from you, keep in touch regarding any meetings.


Will do JJ! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

A wee video of both sheeting.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Did you find the Banana Gloss watery?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah mate it's quite runny, just give it a really good shake


----------

